# What are you wearing on your wrist?



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I just bought myself my first automatic watch for christmas this year. What's even more exciting about it is it has a retrograde seconds hand, which is my favorite complication by far. Here's the watch:

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/6ac1005130f882c8e00f8b7.jpg/

Daniel JeanRichard is a brand that was revived under Girard Perregaux. In 2006, they changed their brand name to just JeanRichard. I'm really enjoying this watch and find myself often watching the seconds hand just to see it jump back across. The watch also has a sapphire case back which allows you to see the movement and sometimes if I'm waiting around I take the watch off and watch the movement "spin". It's fascinating that someone figured out how to fit all those small parts together to make something so beautiful.

My first watch that I received for my 18th birthday couple years ago was this Tissot Classic Prince:
https://img704.imageshack.us/i/434334891.jpg/
I really love the case design and the curve in the said case. This design caused it to be dubbed "the banana watch" in the 20s. It's 49mm long so it's not for everyone but I have pretty big wrists and I get compliments on it quite a lot. It's a quartz movement, however I still love it, the blued hands on the cream back ground look fantastic, the "exploding" numbers and because of the curve in the case you can look at the hands from a "side" view if you get eye level with the crystal which isn't something you can do with many watches.

As you can see my taste in watches is not exactly traditional. However, my next watch(whenever that will be) is going to be round faced I think. I would love something very clean face, like the Sinn 1746 Klassik but with a power reserve. Although I may skip that last requirement just because I love the 1746 so much. We'll see in a couple of years.

So this thread is for posting about what's on your wrist and what's in your possible watch collection. Tell us why you love your pieces. Pictures are highly encouraged. Lets keep it all inclusive so everyone is welcome here from Breguet, Patek, Vacheron to Tissot, Hamilton, Fossil, Nixon etc.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Rolex Submariner date.


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

Sinn 556 on bracelet.


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

I've decided to acquire a Glashutte Original Senator Panoroma Date w/Moon Phase in Rose Gold. Probably next year. I've started saving my pennies.


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

*Schauer*

Schauer Einzeiger Schwarz


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Cruiser


----------



## johnnyboomboombuck (May 24, 2008)

Breitling for Bentley "Le Mans" (w/ an apparent nickname of the 'Speed 8'), blue dial on blue croc with ss deployant.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Silver Timex Mercury, a gift from my wife seven years ago on an olive-drab NATO strap. Having worn these straps, I doubt for wearing a traditional watch band ever again.

I'd post a pic of the Mercury, but it's been the same since 1933 I believe.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

attack of the wrist hairs.


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

IWC 3714 Portuguese Chrono on a dark brown shell cordovan strap.









.
.


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

Rolex Daytona (ss/white dial)


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Rolex Datejust SS & 18kt gold braclet with a gold bezel and a gold face


----------



## Semper Bauhaus (Jan 12, 2010)

Not wearing just yet, though I have my eye on the Threadneedle by J & T Windmills. Just satisfying myself that it is the correct watch to purchase for my needs.


----------



## hsw (Dec 23, 2009)

Patek Calatrava yellow gold; worn daily for 10+ yrs; decently accurate/reliable (off by ~2 mins/mo, since new)
Like the jewelry interplay of Patek hobnail bezel vs Schlumberger knot cufflinks, also worn daily for 10+ yrs
If Patek starts becoming less accurate (or needs maintenance), will cash it out; go watchless; and obtain more accurate time via my Blackberry (which I carry everywhere and replace with latest/greatest model every 6mos or so)

Enjoy the minimalist jewelry of Patek Calatrava, but tech minimalist is just using Blkberry (or whatever latest/greatest smartphone)


----------



## michael69 (Sep 17, 2007)

Penang Lawyer said:


> Rolex Datejust SS & 18kt gold braclet with a gold bezel and a gold face


me too!


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Perhaps not as impressive as some of the other watches pictured in this thread, but definitely a considerable step for me:

Seiko Spirit SCVS013 (this is not my picture)


I received this watch for Christmas. I never really wore watches often before, and when I did, they were cheap quartz watches. I was looking to upgrade to an affordable and aesthetically simplistic automatic dress watch. I am extremely happy with my purchase.

I just need to get a new wristband and a clasp and I'll be set.


----------



## jayteecee (Nov 23, 2009)

I fell for this Cartier Roadster years ago and my loving and thoughtful wife gave it to me this past Christmas.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

During my daily pursuits a simple Movado museum dial in gold or for more formal occasions my grandfather's 1945 14k gold Benrus watch that he bought in Denmark after WWII.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Omega Speedmaster Professional on Hirsch leather rally strap.


----------



## aelred (May 26, 2007)

Today: Rolex GMT Master II

Weekdays: Longines Master Moonphase Chrono.


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Watch*

Rolex Submariner Date. An engagement present from the now Mrs.


----------



## oroy38 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mr. Golem said:


> My first watch that I received for my 18th birthday couple years ago was this Tissot Classic Prince:
> https://img704.imageshack.us/i/434334891.jpg/


My dad has the exact same watch!

Actually, my dad has built up a pretty good collection of respectable watches. The total price of the collection isn't exactly as prestigious as some others on here may be, but he had been building up the collection for me in secret to give to me on my 18th birthday. As bad luck would have it, I was in school on my 18th birthday but was able to come home for Christmas when he presented me with a little case full of the collection of watches he'd put together for 18 years for me.

Among them was that same Tissot, as well as a Longines watch. The reason I say my dad has that exact same watch is because he wanted it back and I didn't really like the design anyway so I parted with it without many tears shed!


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Tag Heuer dive watch
cheers, fat paul


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*I'm with Cruiser on this one*

At the moment I have a bare wrist, but I wore this one today:















Had it since at least college.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

My trusty 1961 Bulova Accutron SpaceView.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

UG


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Rolex GMT-11 Gold/Stainless/Black Dial and Rolex Oyster DateJust Gold/Stainless/Midnight Blue Dial. They go with any dress or casual clothes.


----------



## niken (Mar 6, 2008)

*Panerai*

Really a big time keeper,but I fell in love with the brand,got to like all the different strap options.


----------



## Stony32 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ScottH (Feb 25, 2008)

*I'm wearing a Stowa Prodiver right now but...*

unfortunately I can't access my Photobucket right now to post pics. I found AAAC through a referral from another member of Timezone so the following list is coming from my primary interest as a watch enthusiast/collector. Beside the Stowa Prodiver I also have the following:

Stowa Seatime, Rolex 1680 Red Submariner, Rolex 1501 Date, Omega Seamaster Pro, Omega Speedmaster Pro Pre-Moon, Girard Perregaux Sea Hawk II, 1970 vintage Girard-Perregaux, JeanRichard Diverscope, Longines Legend Diver, Seiko 6309-7049 Diver, MKII Sea Fighter, MKII Kingston (on order) and a Casio G-Shock DW-6900. I'm also going to add a dress watch soon but I haven't settled on a choice yet, perhaps a Nomos.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Rolex GMT Master II right now but I switch around between a dozen or so watches I've accumulated over the years.

MrR


----------



## JayGatsby (Mar 30, 2009)

Nothing right now. However, I'm giving serious consideration to purchasing a watch made by Debaufre. Preliminary research has shown it to be a quality product for much less than the better known brands (e.g., Tag, Omega, etc...)

Thoughts?


----------



## ScottH (Feb 25, 2008)

JayGatsby said:


> Nothing right now. However, I'm giving serious consideration to purchasing a watch made by Debaufre. Preliminary research has shown it to be a quality product for much less than the better known brands (e.g., Tag, Omega, etc...)
> 
> Thoughts?


I don't have a Debaufre/Steinhart but I'm familiar with them from the watch forums and they seem to make a nice watch. If you look at what I own you'll see that I have some well known brands and also some that no one on the street has heard of. My only criteria for a purchase may seem obvious but if I like something and can afford it I'll buy it no matter who made it.


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

GMT Master II with the pepsi bezel. Seems to be a popular watch here.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

I wore a Panerai Black Seal today, but now I'm wearing my Ebel SportWave II chronograph.


----------



## vbuskirk (Oct 14, 2009)

The bourgeois watch today










_P.S. I have two Debaufres; I like them. _


----------



## rtaylor (Jun 27, 2007)

Depending on the situation...

1) Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph on ss bracelet
2) Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic on tan alligator strap 
3) Orvis Super Slim ss on brown croc strap
4) Luminox Night View with blue face on black rubber strap
5) Victrinox Chronogaph on navy/blue nato strap

still growing...

RT


----------



## miurasv (Jan 11, 2010)

Omega Speedmaster MK 11. One of my favorite watches of all time. I'd like to find one in mint or near mint condition.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
My mini collection consists of:

Zenith Class Elite
Tudor Prince Oysterdate
Junghans Quartz Classic

Chris.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Today: GMT-Master II

Others depending on mood:
Tag Heuer 1000, bought in '87 and still my favorite

Only during the Tour - Festina Tour de France edition with the old Tour logo

Omega Seamaster Pro

Tag 2000 chrono

Rado Diastar Diver

And 2 older Rados currently in need of repair


----------



## rich_202 (Jun 20, 2009)

Omega Seamaster Professional Non-America's Cup version:


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

First of all, it's nice to see/read some of the quality time-pieces that everyone own. 

For daily use, I wear a Rolex SS Submariner. It's rarely seen since it's under my shirtsleeve and labcoat, but it's extremely durable and reliable.


----------



## 2forthemoney (Sep 10, 2008)

Rolex SS Datejust w/ jubilee bracelet!


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

Since the early 1980s I have worn the Cartier Santos. Although Cartier has modified the styling with rounded links and such, I always preferred the more angular, square look of the earlier watch.

Then three years ago I gave my Santos to my son and (following fashion rather than style) bought the Cartier Santos 100 (extra large) because I liked the leather strap. 

Well, carrying a large 42mm block of stainless steel on ones wrist looses its attraction, unless one is as tall as a basketball player. So I spent a couple of months searching eBay and finally bought the original Santos I loved so much. My Santos 100 comes out of the automated winding box once each week at best. 

One final point - Cartier leather wrist straps get pretty stinky after six to nine months if you live in a warm climate. At $340 a pop, replacements get expensive. My trick is to rub my wrist with talc (medicated with menthol works like a dream) before putting on the watch. This extends the life of the strap significantly - maybe even indefinitely.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Everyday watch: Tissot Autoquartz s/s with black face. Dial kind of resembles rich202's handsome Omega. Movement has a winding mechanism that turns a capacitor.


----------



## OCULUS NY (Oct 16, 2008)

*IKEPOD Seaslug on Bracelet*

IKEPOD (Marc Newson) Seaslug dive watch with GMT second timezone in stainless steel with matching bracelet. https://www.skw.net/watch.php?model=MOD.+IK+001
Fairly rare piece with beautiful casework and a certified Chronometer with stem at 2 o'clock.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

njkyle said:


> Well, carrying a large 42mm block of stainless steel on ones wrist looses its attraction, unless one is as tall as a basketball player. So I spent a couple of months searching eBay and finally bought the original Santos I loved so much. My Santos 100 comes out of the automated winding box once each week at best.


Can you recommend an auto winding box?


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Oris Sinatra. Researched the watch I wanted quite awhile before settling on this.


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, my wife bought the watch winder for me. It has no identification / labeling. It is a dual watch model with a dark cherry wood finish. It has four programmed modes which direct how long it rotates and how often it reverses direction. Plus, it is silent.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, I have a couple of watches being repaired so I picked this one up as a little substitute. The other watch I'm wearing these days is a GMT Master II.

The Seiko 5


----------



## Dripp (Nov 11, 2005)

Nomos Tangente Sport


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

Penang Lawyer said:


> Rolex Datejust SS & 18kt gold braclet with a gold bezel and a gold face


DateJust for me with Jubilee bracelet-SS & 18K-With white dial and 18k Roman Numerals.

I absolutely love it.

Sometimes I will wear a Submariner No date or a very unusual Movado w/ Roman Numerals on a Crocodile strap.


----------



## vatoemperor (Jun 15, 2008)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Geographic


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

Timex Easy Reader on a Brooks Brothers band. It is very relaxed and simple.


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

Today I am wearing this one - Zenith Port Royal Elite


----------



## Avers (Feb 28, 2006)

njkyle said:


> ...
> 
> One final point - Cartier leather wrist straps get pretty stinky after six to nine months if you live in a warm climate. At $340 a pop, replacements get expensive. My trick is to rub my wrist with talc (medicated with menthol works like a dream) before putting on the watch. This extends the life of the strap significantly - maybe even indefinitely.


Why not use a generic leather strap? Those could bought for a fraction of $340 real Cartier strap.


----------



## 2forthemoney (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr. Golem said:


> Can you recommend an auto winding box?


Orbita makes an excellent winder


----------



## AMulls (Jan 6, 2010)

*My first post...*

Wearing the 14K gold Bulova Accutron from 1969 that was my father's. He gave me his and kept my grandfather's Accutron from 1967. Wear it everyday.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Tissot Le Locle Chronograph*

Its an automatic as well, here's a picture


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Today I've got on the big Panerai 1950. I'll make up for it tomorrow with my slim and trim Girard Perregaux Alarm......


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Today I've got on the big Panerai 1950.


Good for you. I hardly ever wear mine but I just can't think of parting with it, especially when I see the direction the recent releases are going. There's only one Fiddy :aportnoy:
.
.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

AAF-8AF said:


> Good for you. I hardly ever wear mine but I just can't think of parting with it, especially when I see the direction the recent releases are going. There's only one Fiddy :aportnoy:
> .
> .


Ha, very true. Objectively, it is an insane watch and the fact that the crystal bubbles out 1/4" only makes it _more_ unwieldy. I bought mine when it was initially released in 2002 or so, and I see on the used market I can get at least double what I paid!!! I didn't see that coming when I bought it....


----------



## gedman (Jan 18, 2010)

Movado Lancy. Stainless steel with black face.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

Baume & Mercier Capeland - Graduation gift


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

Concord SG in steel and gold bracelet for work. Wife bought for me as an Xmas present in 1981 and I still wear it. Among the slimmest watches and fits nicely under a shirt cuff.

Original Citizen Aqualand dive watch when diving and on weekends. More than 10 years old, at least. Great timepiece and very useful as back-up bottom timer and depth gauge.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

a.b.art M101 I like its sleek uncluttered design.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

VC 1912


----------



## cmavity (Feb 5, 2009)

My first auto. My new Hamilton Aquariva Chronograph.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

Zenith ChronoMaster Open (40mm)








[/URL][/img]

I am currently wearing it with a stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## Luis-F-S (Apr 6, 2009)

Right now; SS Datejust with Oyster bracelet (current model)
Weekends dress: Patek Neptune SS Ref 5080
Weekends very dressy: Patek Vintage Ref 3514 YG
Occasional dressy: YG Patek annual Ref 5035
Black Tie: Vacheron 18K Historique Carre (I still need to know the time even with BT)

Almost never: Rolex pink gold Oyster Perpetual Bubbleback with honeycomb dial.

Junk sport: Breitling SS vintage chronograph (1993)


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

I have _almost_ bought this watch at least three times. Are you pleased with it?



46L said:


> Zenith ChronoMaster Open (40mm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

cmavity said:


> My first auto. My new Hamilton Aquariva Chronograph.


This is my Hammy (borrowed photo)


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

cmavity said:


> My first auto. My new Hamilton Aquariva Chronograph.


Beautiful. Though I prefer it with the dark brown alligator strap


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

Today I'm wearing a Tauchmeister with a Natostrap


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

This has been a cool thread! Being an addicted TZ forums lurker, mainly to drool over the incredibly nice watch pics routinely posted, its been nice killing two birds with one stone these last few days Today I'm wearing my Seadweller (currently three in regular rotation - Seadweller, Explorer I, Daytona). Looking for a JLC Master Grande Taille to replace recently traded "dressier" watches - any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

Avers said:


> Why not use a generic leather strap? Those could bought for a fraction of $340 real Cartier strap.


The Cartier strap is very thick at the point it attaches to the the watch. I searched for matching generic replacements to no avail - but that was over a year ago (the talc powder approach works).


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a Hamilton I had restored for my wife.

It's a man's watch but only about 33mm as was the fashion then but is very small by today's standards. It belonged to her father.


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

IWC Big Pilot 5002 on today.









.
.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Blue face and bezel automatic Tag Aquaracer today.


----------



## Alfred IV (Oct 27, 2009)

Rolex Black/SS Submariner Date


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

My casual/weekend watch... (borrowed photo)




Replaced the strap with a NATO Grey.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> I have _almost_ bought this watch at least three times. Are you pleased with it?


Very. At first, I was unsure if the open face grow old, but it's been quite the opposite. I still find myself staring at it at times.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Skin.

Gurdon


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

My everyday watch is a Seiko Black Monster on a custom stainless bracelet.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

I own one of the original Movado solid gold wind ups-3 Omegas & several vintages. At this point the only watch I really covet is the SS & pink gold Chronoswiss with the red 12.
Today however, I wore my Christmas watch which was given to me by my friend's six year old Alaysa who bought it with no adult prompting. She picked it out and paid for it with her own allowance. It's a shiny metal hunter with a real quartz movement.










Rolex wearers-eat your hearts outs:icon_smile_big:


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## ejm827 (Feb 15, 2007)

1953 Wittnauer, a recent thrift find.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I'm also wearing a Seiko 5. I like the Spirit on page 1; nice present.

https://cdn.overstock.com/images/products/L10542880.jpg


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

ejm827 said:


> 1953 Wittnauer, a recent thrift find.


Pics or it didn't happen. 

Seriously, that is a great find. I do a lot of thrifting and the best watch I have seen was a Timex Expedition.


----------



## El Ruso (Jan 7, 2010)

Steve Smith said:


> My everyday watch is a Seiko Black Monster on a custom stainless bracelet.


that is a very interesting braclet... is it custom-made? How is it possible to adjust without any links?


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Not right now, but Sunday I wore almost the exact same watch, only mine has a black dial and is silver. I do love a nice Hammy.



WouldaShoulda said:


> This is a Hamilton I had restored for my wife.
> 
> It's a man's watch but only about 33mm as was the fashion then but is very small by today's standards. It belonged to her father.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

My trusty Rolex Sea Dweller, which I've worn now for sixteen years, pretty much nonstop (I did have it serviced once, for standard maintenance/cleaning/lubrication). It and I have been through some harrowing adventures together (field work in Antarctica and the Cavite jungle, being airlifted from the collapse of Mt. Pinatubo, being dropped five feet onto the marble floor (eek) of a palace-converted-to-a-laboratory, and of course various dives).

It's heavy and bulky, and my wife complains about it (she wants us to buy matching Breguets), but I suspect they'll bury me in this watch. Not any time soon, mind you. It's about as sturdy and reliable as the come 

DH


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL...No, No, No, don't bury the watch! Pass it on to a loving son or grandson. As an heirloom, it continues to live and you live, every time someone sees it and connects it with memories of you. What say you grandpa(????)! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL...No, No, No, don't bury the watch! Pass it on to a loving son or grandson. As an heirloom, it continues to live and you live, every time someone sees it and connects it with memories of you. What say you grandpa(????)! :thumbs-up:


Okay, I'm convinced 

It will deter the grave robbers, as well 

DH


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

El Ruso said:


> that is a very interesting braclet... is it custom-made? How is it possible to adjust without any links?


The clasp allows two different closures, giving about 1/3 inch of adjustability. The bracelet is custom sized.


----------



## cmavity (Feb 5, 2009)

blaze79 said:


> Beautiful. Though I prefer it with the dark brown alligator strap


Thanks. I probably would prefer the gator strap too but (1) it was a gift from my wife, and she has a strong preference for stainless steel bracelets (since I like both, go with the one she will feel best about giving) and (2) more important, this was the one that was being liquidated for 70% off.:icon_smile:


----------



## Pengranger (Apr 13, 2008)

2 regular watches...

Omega Speedmaster Professional - 40th Anniversary Ltd Ed










Breitling Navitimer Red Arrows Ltd Ed


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


Nice!


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Handcuffs :devil:
Good night everybody!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

On my right wrist, a Zulu copper bracelet with a brass and steel central shield made in Kwazulu Natal in South Africa, which I bought in South Africa.


----------



## Thecountofcount (Feb 22, 2008)

Alternating between two 1950ies PP Calas (one in rose one in yellow). In sportier moods, a 1950ies Oyster Precision in SS/black dial.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

Steve Smith said:


> My everyday watch is a Seiko Black Monster on a custom stainless bracelet.


Is that an eagle, globe and anchor on the band?


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

1961 Bulova Accutron SpaceView electric "tuning fork" watch - unfortunately without the original crystal. That year, they made crystals in several different sizes, so although they're available for a price, it's tricky to find the right one.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

My finest watch, a 2009 Breitling Chronomat, two-tone rose gold. Blue face, two-tone bracelet. I also have a brown crocodile leather strap for it.










This is my daily wearer, a 2009 black-faced Breitling Airwolf with matching co-pilot module on stainless bracelet. Great for aviation use.



















And this is my family heirloom watch, uknown year or model Omega, It belonged to my great-grandfather, and has been reconditioned. I wear it on special occasions.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. I will only say that the "projected and actual" customer images for the Tag Heuer brand, are uncomfortably accurate!  

Great post Wildblue!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Today on my left wrist. A 1930s Swiss made infantry officer's manual watch with sub-second on mid brown leather strap. Hands & numbers no longer luminous and no longer giving off much of a reading. Just for fun at tea break this moring I got the boys on the CBRN section to break out the instruments & measure it. It gave off a mild Beta reading but not much, but of course no one else's modern watches gave a reading at all.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

Wildblue said:


> This is my daily wearer, a 2009 black-faced Breitling Airwolf with matching co-pilot module on stainless bracelet. Great for aviation use.


Terrific watch, great to see it used in an environment for which it was designed.
As I'm sure you know, the Airwolf is one of the very few watches which has a thermo-compensated quartz movement and which therefore makes it among the most accurate wristwatches available. I believe the ETA thermoline movement used here is the E20.341, although I've read somewhere that it may have been upgraded recently. Is this the case? I'd expect this watch not to gain or lose more than 20 seconds/year. Have you measured its accuracy?


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

Finian McLonergan said:


> I believe the ETA thermoline movement used here is the E20.341, although I've read somewhere that it may have been upgraded recently. Is this the case? I'd expect this watch not to gain or lose more than 20 seconds/year.


You're correct on the base movement. But I believe Breitling specifies the accuracy as +/- 15 sec per year, even though ETA's own specs are +/- 10. I don't understand the discrepancy between the two sources, unless ETA specs it without a case and casing it somehow affects accuracy (which I strongly doubt).


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Rolex GMT Master II Pepsi


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

Speedmaster. The first watch worn on the moon -- LITERALLY! :icon_smile_big:









.
.


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

Pepsi GMT









Wildblue< love the chart, but I am a little thinner than that :icon_smile_big:


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*A new Zenith this week...*

This week I'm wearing my Zenith Elite Grande Date Moonphase:








.


----------



## J. Andrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Depending on where I am I trade between a SS Omega Planet Ocean professional, and a polar athletic watch. For occasions that a large dive watch are not appropriate for, I have two vintage Omega ultrathin wind ups, one a tank and one round.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

took off the breguet and went with a tissot T touch expert with rubber strap. needed a beat it up watch that i could run at the track with...


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Nowadays . . .*

. . . mostly nothing! Since I "have" to carry a cell phone, and it has a time function that is infinitely superior to any watch, since it is not only more accurate but also automatically changes with the time zones, a watch is now a superfluous piece of decoration.

Don't get me wrong. I like watches and have several, which I wear as jewelry on occasion. But as far as daily wrist wear is concerned, it's nothing.


----------



## vbuskirk (Oct 14, 2009)

*Today's Rotation*

Right Now (ear deep in cake batter) :









For Work: 
















& Earlier:


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Rolex Submariner No Date.


----------



## DonV (Apr 2, 2006)

vbuskirk, nice watch but I am more intrigued by your Z. Beautiful cars. 

I did not wear a watch for years - I stopped wearing one on my wrist because I hated the tan line (I tan very darkly very quickly), and I stopped carrying one in my pocket when I got a cell phone. However, I was planning a trip abroad and did not plan on carrying my phone, so I ended up buying a cheap Timex Easy Reader last week. Sadly, the trip was cancelled, but I'm still wearing it. I added a ribbon band, so obviously this is a very casual watch...but we'll see if I grow to like wearing one again.

Funny thing - even though I haven't worn a watch in a decade, after I put this one on, I kept reaching for the Indiglo button on a part of the watch where there are no buttons. I can't remember the last cheap digital watch I must have had in high school, but apparently my brain still knows where that button was on it.


----------



## mco543 (Oct 20, 2008)

Me, personally I have the following
Kenneth Cole beater watch (got it as a gift)
Gucci Chrono on a green and red NATO strap
Franck Muller Long Island (thrift store with all paperwork)
Ikepod Tourbillon thats in for repairs (not sure of the authenticity, i got it at a thrift store)
Vintage Movado (from eBay)

Whereas my father is a major major watch collector and spends ridiculous ungodly sums of money on them. He has numerous Vacheron Constantin, Patek Philippe, Omega, Cartier, Lange & Sohne, Omega, Jaeger LeCoultre, Bvlgari and probably numerous other watches i'm forgetting. He doesnt care about dressing up but he always has to have a nice watch. Watches and working on his car are probably his only 2 hobbies, watches to him are like suits and shoes to me, except his watches tend to cost a helluva lot more than probably my entire wardrobe.


----------



## vbuskirk (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanx. Ohhh and, EZ Reader rocks! :aportnoy:










* MCO can I meet your dad? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Some neat watches here.



Finian McLonergan said:


> As I'm sure you know, the Airwolf is one of the very few watches which has a thermo-compensated quartz movement and which therefore makes it among the most accurate wristwatches available. ... (snip) ... I'd expect this watch not to gain or lose more than 20 seconds/year. Have you measured its accuracy?


I haven't precisely measured the accuracy, but it seems every time I check it against our GPS or something, it's within 1 second, and I've had it about 9 months now. Matter of fact, I set my Breitling Chronomat off of the Airwolf. Next time I get the chance, I'll do a real good check of the accuracy.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

MoosicPa said:


> This week I'm wearing my Zenith Elite Grande Date Moonphase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,

Absolutely gorgeous. May I congratulate you on your superior taste sir!!

Chris.


----------



## ryanscottmc (Oct 19, 2010)

Rolex Sumbariner 14060M. No date. As it should be.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

ryanscottmc said:


> Rolex Sumbariner 14060M. No date. As it should be.


Hi,

That's great but can you please stop bringing all these threads back from the dead? You're very welcome here but we don't need two separate threads about Rolex subs and two threads about boaters on the front page on the fashion forum!

Chris.


----------

